# 40K Gaming Table



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I have recenlty started building a large gaming table in the cellar under my house. As the table is fairly large I am dividing it into three entirly different scenerios. The first is two bridges over a large river (one road bridge and ome train), the others are a desert and city scene. I am adding in my old electric train set too add to the scenery. I have painted the grass one colour and will soon paint some areas darker green. I will the flock it with some grass. The roads will be made with a Black Putty. I am looking for some good ideas on how to best make water without using water effects as I will need too much because it is a large area. 
LaimDawson27 is helping me with his project.
+rep for positive feedback.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamstervielle said:


> I am looking for some good ideas on how to best make water without using water effects as I will need too much because it is a large area.


Go to your local hardware store and buy a large container of varnish. It will (probably) work well, shouldn't cost too much and you'll have more varnish than you could feasibly need.


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds great. So do I just paint blue (water) and then varnish over it?
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

*My photos*

So, here are some photos of the area before it was fully cleaned and painted, for scale.








unfortunately julian painted over this 








Here's a shot to show the size if the railroads we'll work with








The area we are working with








low ceiling :angry:


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

As you can see there used to be an electric train set on the table. I am now only using a small bit, mainly for scenery.


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

I was going to make all the hills using a cardboard frame with paper towel soaked in plaster of paris drapped over it and then painted and flocked. Has anyone tried this method before, and if so, do you have any tips?


Just so you know, when Liam mentioned Julian, that is me, Hamstervielle. Just so you don't get confused.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamstervielle said:


> Sounds great. So do I just paint blue (water) and then varnish over it?


Yep, that should work.



> I was going to make all the hills using a cardboard frame with paper towel soaked in plaster of paris drapped over it and then painted and flocked. Has anyone tried this method before, and if so, do you have any tips?


That's an interesting idea, unfortunately I haven't tried this method before so I can't really offer you any advice. I am pretty sure that this would work. The method I used was to basically get wire mesh to make the general shape that I wanted to achieve, then I used Papier Mache to cover up the frame and bulk it out. With a few layers of paper it actually looked quite good.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

if you have access to some cork it may be easier to use and paint for doing your roads, nice and easy to cut with a sharp knife, can also cut into it to add cracks in roads, and scuff it up to make it look like its been damaged by bombs etc


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Mortigar, Thanks for the idea. I will try it on a small area and see how it turns out (if I have enough cork!).

@ Wombat_Tree, Your idea sounds pretty interesting, as I have already bought some plaster I will do most of it with that but I will certainly do some parts with your idea.

Thanks for the great advice (+rep). I will have more pics up in a day or two, stay tuned.


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey everyone. I haven't been doing much work lately because I am having a break over chrissie. I will have some more pics up in a few days.


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

I have just Finished building the first peice of terrain. The story behind it is that the Cadians built the platform for deployinh artillery too protect the bridges that are vital to their supply routes.
I made the basic shape from wood and the covered it with strips of paper towel covered in plaster of paris to make it look rough and worn. 
I will be painting it in a few days when I can get the right paint.


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

It wouldn't let me upload any more than 2 pics so here are the rest...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Foam board, you can normally get 4' x 8' blocks of it in thicknesses from 1 in to 4 in. Should be able to pick it up at a hardware store or any DIY shop. Only issue is if you drop a metal model on it you will damage the board but its easy enough to touch up.

I would try to cover the entire thing in a one inch board so you can carve out where lakes and stuff are at. You can also add trenches and such to it.

The water idea is sound, if you can get white glue in bulk you might be able to use that as well and you should be able to tint it with the paint since they are both water based.


----------



## Hamstervielle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.
Happy New Year. Reppage!!!


----------

